# Keystone Recommended Battery Size



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm getting ready to take delivery of my new 27RSDS. Just wondering what size 12 volt Keystone recommends and configured my 27RSDS for?

Is it group 24, 27 or 31?

Chime in if you know or just tell me what size you have on yours.

Eventually, I'm going to do a 4 6 volt mod like my friend did on his TT.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You will typically find that most dealers install just one group 24. If you know you want something different then start in that direction by asking for a pair of 6 vdc or just take what they give and make the battery upgrade your first project.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Trojan 105 fit into the grp 24 bow. The lid sits alittle high. Or you might do this.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

That is a nice setup Bluewedge has. I hear he i going to be at the 2007 PNW Spring Rally  if anyone would like to see it in person. Dawn I still don't see your name on the list









CA Camper, If you plan on going the 6volt route then try to get your dealer to throw 2 of them in

Scott


----------

